# Attacked by fox or coyote, please help



## PlayfultwinMom (Oct 19, 2014)

Our chickens were attacked by a coyote or a fox. The predator actually took one of our banty chickens after failing to catch the other. The first banty died, likely of stress/heart attack and it got the second one, which disappeared. I didn't realize at first, but my RIR was injured in the attack. This was about 4 days ago now. I have bathed her with soap and water, applied antibiotic cream and mrsa infection cream, she has returned to her flock, is eating well and drinking. How often should I reapply the creams to make sure she heals well. I don't want to continually stress her out. She has been such a trooper. Oh and of course, I restructured the coop to ensure no more predators could get in again. It tore a large hole through the chicken wire. No longer an issue. 

Her injuries are pretty severe to my novice eye. It took skin off her back around her neck and additionally down from her neck towards her breast plate. All of the dead skin has been removed as well as broken feathers. I just want to make sure she doesn't die from an infection. She is such a good girl.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

In June one of my white rocks had a five inch slash across her back from a fox attack. It happened overnight and by the time I saw it the next day it was already scabbed over. I just let it be and in about a week it was healed. She is still find to this day.


----------



## PlayfultwinMom (Oct 19, 2014)

*Attacked*

I appreciate what you went through and am glad your baby turned out alright. I am just fearful because her injuries are pretty severe. She lost all the skin on the back of her neck in about a 2 inch area and down both sides of her breastplate, down her crop/craw. I can see muscle tissue and some of what appears to be internal organs either fully exposed or very close to the surface. It's been a week now and she is eating and drinking well. I just want to ensure that an infection doesn't take over. In the meantime, I also don't want to stress her anymore. Thanks for your advice. If anyone else has a similar experience to ours, I would appreciate any additional advice on how to ensure she stays well through this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quite simply, she needs a vet if she has any chance of surviving. The probability of infection is huge with that much loss. If a small animal vet won't see her and you can afford it, contact a large animal vet. I've found them to be more willing to look at poultry. And usually are less expensive.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with Robin, this bird will die if not given a lot of care. Think of all the medical care you would get if a similar injury was on your body - a little cream wouldn't do much. She needs to be kept immaculately clean (not in a coop) with her wounds treated and dressed daily until they close. If they go to proud flesh that will need to be cut off. Then there's infection, which will need injectable antibiotics more than likely. I've had birds with a lot less going on that did. I'd also have her on pain killers. 


Chickens will act fine till their last breath. They are prey animals. Admitting they are sick or injured means death. She is no doubt in agony right now. If you can see that much flesh and the possibility of organs, she is in a bad state. The kindest thing to do if the vet isn't in the budget is to end her suffering before she goes necrotic.


----------

